

Popping potassium iodide already? Really bad idea - gnosis
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42135438/ns/health-health_care/

======
BBolster
Of course it's a bad idea, jeez ... It's used in pesticides for something.
[http://www.pesticideinfo.org/Detail_Chemical.jsp?Rec_Id=PC35...](http://www.pesticideinfo.org/Detail_Chemical.jsp?Rec_Id=PC35223)
<http://radiationpoisoning.net>

